# Опознать и оценить



## marat928 (16 Окт 2016)

Всем добрый день. Нужен совет.
Предложили баян. Я в них не разбираюсь абсолютно. С виду он похож на тулу (на ее фото, насколько я могу судить ), а эмблема  на нем "Москва". Старенький, с чемоданом. 
По состоянию - играет, но... 1 ) в определенном положении "шумит" мех;
2) некоторые кнопки  нестабильно играют, т.е. звук при сжатии меха сильнее, при разжатии тише или теряется; 3) пластиковое колесико не  крутится. 4) с переключением регистров тоже не понял - верхние 2-3 переключаются, нижние нет вроде или не там смотрю ))
Собственно вопросы - 1) что это за баян? 2) Сколько за него платить? Цену мне доверили определить самому)) 3) Примерно сколько в него еще вкладывать? 
Заранее спасибо всем за помощь.


----------



## Kuzalogly (16 Окт 2016)

marat928 писал:


> 1. Предложили баян. По состоянию - играет, но...
> 2. Сколько за него платить?
> 3. Что это за баян?
> 4. Примерно сколько в него еще вкладывать?


 1. Из пп 1   обязательно следует пп2 ?
3. Баян фабрики Советской Армии. Редкостная какашка.

      Если так уж надо - платить 3т.   Вкладывать ещё 5-10.    Но лучше не платить. И не вкладывать))...


----------



## marat928 (19 Окт 2016)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Благодарю за совет, спасибо ))


----------

